# tried the new zinnser sure prime



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

tried it out today. had crayon and various stains, dirt, (boogers?). 

1) great adhesion. used it on glossy metal and semi gloss walls and it sticks very well.

2) tested topcoat over sealed crayon/marker and had some bleed. I have to say, I'm not too surprised that a waterborne stain-blocker such as this didn't perform, but since they advertise it as being capable I was disappointed.

3) it seals well over skid marks/ shoe marks and stuff like that fairly well

4) it has very low odor, dries fast like the usual zinnser primers

Upshot:

Perhaps I needed to do a second spot prime over the crayon, I'm not sure if this would do the trick or not. I was unhappy it didn't come through for me. I don't have time to dilly dally and wonder if its going to work. I want something I know after sealing that its going to hold (such as coverstain/bin). Tomorrow I have to go over all my spot primes with the champ coverstain. 

Overall, on light stains or where you want good adhesion, this should work just fine. I would use it again if I needed to do a good deal of priming. But if there are significant stains, I'll bring the bin/coverstain with too, as sure as you're born.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> tried it out today.


You mean SMART Prime? If so, try it on bare poplar.. let us know what you think. How it sands etc.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

*Smart prime*

yeah, sorry I used it but didn't remember the name:thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

TJ, I always carried aerosol cans of Kilz, Coverstain, Clear Lacquer, & WB Poly with me for those stubborn stains. I know it sounds like over-kill, but one of those usually ended up working. On using the lac or poly, I usually did a very light scuff after it dried to ensure good adhesion of the paint. Kept it all in a bucket, along with spackle and caulk so in the winter, it would either go in the house or in the shop so it wouldn't freeze.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> yeah, sorry I used it but didn't remember the name:thumbup:


Isn't that the same product as this one? If not ,what's the difference?
Price Maybe?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Isn't that the same product as this one? If not ,what's the difference?
> Price Maybe?


i dunno. i haven't used the 123 advanced so cant compare but, im guessing there might be a diff in that 123 drys to a more enameled finish and smartprime drys flat.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

how much is Smart Prime? Where are you getting it from ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> how much is Smart Prime? Where are you getting it from ?


with discount its around 22 bucks. a former ici store now called herchfields


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*great*

I really like how it comes at the perfect consistency right out of the can for brushing/rolling. Tints well. One thing to look out for is not to mix it with other primers. Another thing about this product and this is almost a deal killer is that it comes with a plastic rim and lid and if you do not take the time to wipe it clean after a pour is that it will gum up and not seal close.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

PPG has finally switched back to metal lids, Zinnser will wise up eventually.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> PPG has finally switched back to metal lids, Zinnser will wise up eventually.


_Thank, _god..... How many of them did you have bust open on the shaker?


----------



## DCcenter (Nov 3, 2010)

Not a fan of the plastic lids. Miller paints in the NW has gone all plastic on the latex. Never had one break in the shaker though. Usually we give out paint can openers to customers, because opening the lids with butter knives or screw drivers damages them up, and then air dries the paint out.

Smart Prime is nice. Its not the best stain blocker out there, but its 0 VOC and actually has a high build somehow. Probably the only low or no VOC primer to use on masonry. Its a nice primer to keep in the truck or garage because its so versatile.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

TJ you like this primer better than BM fresh start?


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I noticed a primer at Hd yesterday for $12 by Zinnser. I think it said high hiding and sands to a powder. I was meaning to ask if anyone had used it. Must be a different product. That or a big price difference for the different locals. 

I settled for 1-2-3 for a hallway that needs skimming and has bare dw spots from the sanding of previous patches. I would normally use an oil for this, but figure maybe I need to get used to no oil for interiors.

P.S. Just looked it up online. It was prime coat2. I have never used it. The price kind of spooked me for what I needed it for.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> TJ you like this primer better than BM fresh start?


Overall, I'd probably use smart prime over fresh start. I never was too impressed with fresh starts stain blocking abilities. Seemed like it goes on too thin in most cases. Adhesion is fair. But if we're talking about the waterborne Fresh Start, yeah, I'd probably go with Smart Prime instead. Although, if I had only Fresh Start at my disposal, I wouldn't be too upset about it.


----------



## DCcenter (Nov 3, 2010)

TJ, have you used Pratt and Lambert Suprime Z1001? Its pretty comparable to BMs Fresh Start, latex int/ext, pretty good stain blocking abilities. Should be 5-10 dollars cheaper than Fresh Start or Smart Prime.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

DCcenter said:


> TJ, have you used Pratt and Lambert Suprime Z1001? Its pretty comparable to BMs Fresh Start, latex int/ext, pretty good stain blocking abilities. Should be 5-10 dollars cheaper than Fresh Start or Smart Prime.


hey thanks for the headsup. I started using the p&l dealer in town and saw the primer but just didn't want to try it. But probably will now. Not much to lose.


----------



## VAInteriors (May 12, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Overall, I'd probably use smart prime over fresh start. I never was too impressed with fresh starts stain blocking abilities. Seemed like it goes on too thin in most cases. Adhesion is fair. But if we're talking about the waterborne Fresh Start, yeah, I'd probably go with Smart Prime instead. Although, if I had only Fresh Start at my disposal, I wouldn't be too upset about it.


Have you tried the new Fresh Start? Was wondering how it worked.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

VAInteriors said:


> Have you tried the new Fresh Start? Was wondering how it worked.


no I haven't. I don't use it often. Last time was the long oil fresh start for some ext trim


----------



## JoeG (Jul 9, 2010)

My two cents on Smart Prime: 

One specific use that I have found for it is on repaints of interior trim--although I do lightly sand the semi-gloss trim to get out any hairs/burs etc this stuff will in fact stick to the semi-gloss and even gloss paints. After an hour of drying you cant get it off scratching as hard as you can with your finger nail. Best adhesion Ive ever seen of a water based primer on a glossy finish. Fairly good hide and fantastic brushability. Highly recommend it to save time and assure adhesion to glossy surfaces.

P.S. Anyone use this on exterior trim yet?


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

boman47k said:


> I noticed a primer at Hd yesterday for $12 by Zinnser. I think it said high hiding and sands to a powder. I was meaning to ask if anyone had used it. Must be a different product. That or a big price difference for the different locals.
> 
> I settled for 1-2-3 for a hallway that needs skimming and has bare dw spots from the sanding of previous patches. I would normally use an oil for this, but figure maybe I need to get used to no oil for interiors.
> 
> P.S. Just looked it up online. It was prime coat2. I have never used it. The price kind of spooked me for what I needed it for.


Hey Boman, I used it. bought it for price on a low end job and had enough left to do a small high end bath remodel. I was the same as you on the cost, but it worked fine. No red flags. Brushed and rolled nice, good coverage (bare drywall both jobs), used it on some new wood. Sanded nice. I did BM sheen in the bath, Aura or Regal, forget, but the sheen looked nice after the first coat and great after second so the primer didn't drain the sheen. I thought it was a good product. It may be a special blend and price for HD. Of course, sometimes the flags don't go up right away. We'll see. A faux decorator will be doing a finish in the bath, if the tape pulls finish, I'll be finished with the primer. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## paintr56 (Jan 21, 2010)

I use gripper from Glidden It bonds well to glossy surfaces and blocks stains. I am very sold on Gripper so I haven't tried any others since I started using it many years ago. The one draw back is that it takes 24 hours of drying to fully lock in a stain. If the Zinnser sure prime is the same that could explain the failure in TJ's test. 


Jim


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

jsheridan said:


> Hey Boman, I used it. bought it for price on a low end job and had enough left to do a small high end bath remodel. I was the same as you on the cost, but it worked fine. No red flags. Brushed and rolled nice, good coverage (bare drywall both jobs), used it on some new wood. Sanded nice. I did BM sheen in the bath, Aura or Regal, forget, but the sheen looked nice after the first coat and great after second so the primer didn't drain the sheen. I thought it was a good product. It may be a special blend and price for HD. Of course, sometimes the flags don't go up right away. We'll see. A faux decorator will be doing a finish in the bath, if the tape pulls finish, I'll be finished with the primer. *I'll keep you posted*.


:thumbsup:


----------

